# Two Way View 150 in Customers Basement.



## TheFishGuy

As some of you may know, I'm a carpenter, have been for 14 yrs. Winter around North East Ohio can be pretty harsh so we tend to slow down a bit in the winter months. So to pass the time I take on side work. This particular project is finishing a customers basement. He knew I was into fish (like everyone does) and said he wanted me to build his 150 into a wall in the basement and build a filter for it. The wall it's going in will divide the "family room" and the room with the pool table in it :thumb: The best part of this project is that they only live ten minutes from me! So far I've 95% of the framing is done in the basement and we got the tank lifted into the hole 8)

Here's me preping the wall to be dead nuts level. The tank will actually be sitting on two walls. The picture was taken from the pool room.









This is the same angle but the wall is complete. It's made out of 2x6, and before you all say it's not going to be strong enough..... consider the crush weight of a single 2x6... Most stands I see on "DIY" sections of forums are WAY over engineered and unnecessary. The wall on this side will be classic style paneling with all sections being either doors or removeable for tank maint.



























These views are from the family room side of the basement. This wall is framed 2x4 16" on center (oc.) This wall will be cereamic tile :thumb: 


















The filter will be under the 150. He's got a 40 breeder but I may want to go larger. So I might build a box for the sump.

I'll also need to make a DIY overflow, you know those ones that don't lose siphon during a power outage. This is where I'll need your expert opinions on how to make the least intrusive, most eye appealing diy overflow. So bring on the ideas, we've got plenty of time as the ywould like the basement to be finished before anything "fish related" happens.

The great thing is I'll be able to seed his tank and filter and possibly give him a few fish to get it started :thumb:

Thoughts, comments, opinions allways appreciated!

TFG


----------



## iceblue

TheFishGuy said:


> As some of you may know, I'm a carpenter,
> 
> Here's me preping the wall to be dead nuts level.


 :lol: I love carpenter speak. I'll bet it's not even off a silky red one.

I would love to have time for side jobs like that but here in the desert my company keeps me busy all the time. If I accepted all the side jobs offered, my kids would grow up wondering what I looked like.

Looking good TFG. :thumb:


----------



## FloridaFishGuy

Looks like a very cool project. I am sure it will look amazing when your done.


----------



## Ceelo

You sound like my dad iceblue... and its funny, they live in vegas as well

and fishguy, want to come over my place and help me build a wall as well =P


----------



## R-DUB

Is that wood burning stove going to be moved?? Is it close enough to cause any heat problems? I know growing up my old man would get our stove really cooking in a cold nebraska winter. Just a thought. looks good and good luck :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I rasied that question about the wood burner to him... he respoonse was... "I hardly ever use the thing"

But, what I think we're going to do is suspend a thermometer in the tank and really get that burner burnin'. It's got an electric blower on the bottom so the heat might be directed away from the tank... We'll see....

Not much is going to happen with this project due to everythin else in the basement getting done first... Lots of tile, a bathroom, built ins... all kinds of neato stuff. But I'll keep you all posted on progress of the tank. I just thought it'd be somehing cool to watch come together.

Any thoughts on the DIY overflow?


----------



## Charlutz

If building a conventional stand with vertical posts spanned 3-4' apart, I would have oriented the rails under the tank so that they stood on end, but with 16" spans, I can't see any problem. The support should be just fine.

As for the overflow, I strongly recommend getting the tank drilled if those short side panels are not tempered glass. Especially since it's already dry. I assume you'll be building a closet or panel to work on the side of the tank, but dealing with tweaking a siphon overflow in a cramped area is more of a hassle than you need. If you can't drill, I'd go with a commercial overflow. The DIYs run about $25 in pvc parts and I prefer the finished look of the commercial boxes inside the tank. They start at about $40 and I think it's worth it for aesthetics.


----------



## Walter

TFG, I would think that the tank should be drilled because that is the most fail safe. Especially if it is for a tank someone is paying for. An overflow box could be disguised in the same manner as a 3d background. If this not feasible, I would incorporate a lift pump to restart the siphon in the event that it is lost from air bubbles or a curious person that doesn't know how to restart it.

Walt


----------



## davidhusker

you might consider a sheet of plexiglass cover on the pool table side for safety sake.


----------



## tunerX

Drill the glass on both ends. Get a length of 12" and 10" diameter PVC and cut them in half to make two overflow baffles for each end. Paint the overflow baffles with Krylon, and notch the top and the middle of the 12" pipe.

It will be similar to this, but the 10 inch allows you to surface skim and get underwater movement as well.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showt ... did=912378

Put the returns over the top so you will only have to make two drain openings.

Also, try to get the guy to cough up dough for a DIY coil denitrator, then you can get experience with them and share your findings with everyone here.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, here's the thing.... This dude is like me.. a cheapskate so to speak. He wants the experience of making a diy overflow, which incidently I've come up with a design of sorts... I'm going to make a small one and test it tonite. He also not afraid of diy things, it's just the basement was too big of a project for him to take on. He's also a friend so it's not like I'll never be there to check up on things... Cost is always an issue... Especially when it's something "extra" like a tank in the wall... He used to be big into fish, this is my way of getting him back in the game :thumb:

Also the cheapest overflow box I found locally was $69.99 and he's not going to go for that. How much do you think it would cost to get the side drilled with say a 2 1/2" hole? I'd much rather do that....

Drilling the other end is out of the question, it buts up against that block chimney for the wood burner :? But that's what centered the tank in the wall... Oh well. The best thing about this tank is that it's 13 yrs old and the glass is THICK! I mentioned we should tear it apart and make a bigger one, but his wife said no :lol: He was actually considering it until I gave him the cost to make it, my labor and materials :lol: I might make a phone call to a glass shop tomorrow to get a quote. Do think they'd come out to do it? It'd probably be cheaper to take it to them though.... Hmmnnn

I like the idea of the plexi on the pool table side. Funny thing is they're putting a 12 lite glass door for the entrance to the pool room :lol: I hope I never break there :lol:

Thanks guys for the suggestions, I'm off to make this diy overflow for the heck of it... you know since I hate spending time in the fish room :lol:


----------



## P &amp; B Customs

I'll kee my eye on this one...

nice work so far Fish Guy, nice to see someone else with a thing for tanks like me 

Depends on your area on what the cost of materials and manufacturers are, i get glass, and acrylic for a decent price, and come out most times fabricating it myself, but when it comes to small glass tanks, like custom 30's 25's sometimes it's cheaper to call my guy...lol

up to you, if you're a carpenter, knock yourself out..

i really like the frame work, i could definitely give you a job if you were close!


----------



## Walter

Whether you get it drilled or do the DIY overflow, I would suggest an overflow box. Much easier to integrate into the design without looking like equipment in the tank.

Walt


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think I might be able to figure out a way to hide a pvc overflow with some tricky decor....


----------



## thetim6

What about making a concrete background, but not on the back, make it on one the sides. And then have a rock pile on that side of the tank, and have the overflow completely hidden from view.

That's going to look sweet, I would say post pics when it's done but I know you will : )


----------



## TheFishGuy

I personally have never done a concrete background.... I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## gatohoser

Tagging along for another beautiful TFG project :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I hope the customer likes my plans... here's what I'd like the finished wall to look like from the pool room:









The panels above will be hinged for feeding and such, the panels below will be removeable for maint. on the sump...


----------



## bell

TheFishGuy said:


> I personally have never done a concrete background.... I'm afraid :lol:


i'm telling you man.......styro and drylok with charcoal colored concrete additive....forget concrete


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hmnnn.. interesting.... You'll also have to explain to me how you made your overflow bell, I didn't quite get it.... And did you move?


----------



## nick a

Nice looking project & a great one to work on in the winter!


----------



## bell

my current overflow works like any other, but uses the clear U-tubes you buy from a fish store for the transfer from the intank chamber to the rear chamber. inside the rear chamber is a "standpipe" which flows to the sump.
i like the clear U-tubes as you can see any air accumulation in the siphon.......i'll get some better pics to you over the next couple days of it.
i also have another idea....but want to build it first to see how efficiant the flow is.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks bell, and yes nick, it's perfect inside job


----------



## bell

i found some pre-installed photos......
the chamber in the tank i cut about a 3/4" notch in the front, this is where water spills in, in the rear chamber the top of the center pipe (to the sump) is lower than the water level in the tank, the chamber the U tube dumps into and the in tank part are what holds the syphon.










top view









the new design i came up with will have one pipe in tank, with the second pipe for the syphon will be hidden inside, the rear side will be like your setup. i'm going to put one together this weekend and document it


----------



## Rivermud

That has got to have one serious flushing sound right? The standpipe is simply open. Can you tell me how loud it is? I fought sound issues forever with a simple design like yours.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Interesting use of plumbing fittings....


----------



## bell

it doesn't gurgle too bad, i cut a "V" into the standpipe with one side of the V strait up and down, it turned the rear chamber into a sort of vortex and really quieted it down.

i had the mentality of the other pre built overflow box when i first set up my first 75 when i designed it, as i didn't want anyplace for possible leaks and it worked.
so will the new design though except with a single pipe in the tank, i found a particular fitting which will give the same security with only having to do a few cutouts in it for the water to enter, i thinks it's rather ingenious 
i'll see if i can make a pic of the design.....

i was thinking about your background pieces for the sides.......i think the side of the tank by the chimney and the opposite would work good, this will let you hide the plumbing. shoot me some dimensions and i'll whip something up this weekend, i should have enough drylok left....i have tons of styro.
and don't forget if the plumbing is on the side you'll need to figure out the lid as normal glass lids rest on that edge.....maybe have a glass shop cut?


----------



## mithesaint

TFG....Where's the 10 gallon for size references?????? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks Mr. Bell, but hold off on that, any aquarium related things are going to be the last thing we do in the basement.... I'm going to see about getting it drilled.... then make him a custom top out of plexiglass... I want the water to return in the form of two spray bars running most of the length of the tank.... I want to set him up with UGJ's also, but I want the pump to be internal so something to hide that pump might be needed... All in due time...

I'm going back tomorrow to finish up the framing and start the electrical and plumbing...

I should mention I'll be doing the tank work for free.... well not free... I'll be drinkin' beer 



mithesaint said:


> TFG....Where's the 10 gallon for size references?????? :lol:


That's a good idea :lol: I'll have to take one with me :lol:


----------



## bell

here's a poorly drawn freehand photoshop pic of the new overflow which will hold syphon.
i found a fitting which with a little work from the dremel will work perfectly, it's circled in red in the pic, from my other "tests" i think i will need 3" for the big diameter pipe in the tankprobably 4", and 1.5" or 2" for the "U" tube pipe.
i'll probably add a valve at the top of the U tube for mantanance .
the compression fitting the the back will allow for fine tuning of the water level adjustment without disrupting the in tank part as it will be suspended by the pipe going over the tank lip.


----------



## R-DUB

interesting overflow Bell could you please tell me more about the drylok on styro? I am building a bg and very interested in avoiding crete. Do I use the same charcoal tinting as used for crete? How does the drylok stick to the styro? Any special treatment before hand?? Thanx


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'd like more info on how you do it too. I told my customer today about your idea he thinks it's great!


----------



## chc

Interesting overflow design...... but why wouldn't you just drill the tank?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've never drilled a tank. I'd like to learn how some day...


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

> I like the idea of the plexi on the pool table side. Funny thing is they're putting a 12 lite glass door for the entrance to the pool room I hope I never break there


lol :lol:


----------



## bell

i covered it in my 350 thread http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=60

i've been busy all year and haven't had time to work on it, but have a totally new background in mind for it, i'll start it's own thread when i start shaping.

basically you cover the background which you carve out of styro with drylok instead of concrete.
the downside is it's more boyand, the plus side is it's not concrete and can be "wedged" in place where it shouldn't need to be syliconed in place.
the first coat goes on very thick, this gives it some rigitity, after that dries go back and apply more drylok with a tiny bit of charcoal concrete tint.....a few small squirts or so will change it's color alot, i used a paintbrush and dabbed dabbed dabbed.....going darker on each coat, the end result looks like rock....
added bonus is it's not heavily abrasive like concrete, so less chance of one of my oscars cutting themselves 

i submerged my test piece shortly after it cured for a few weeks and my digital ph anylizer didn't show a change at all. 
here's the rear wall which i do not like, i want larger looking rocks.










sorry for the hijack tfg


----------



## TheFishGuy

Not hijacking man, I'm not like that... Personally I feel that threads evolve and others can learn from that evolution


----------



## bell

TheFishGuy said:


> ..... that threads evolve and others can learn from that evolution


yep i totally agree 

i think making a piece like this to hide whatever overflow you decide to go with would be the cats meow, as you can get a few different colors of tint in case you want brown or whatever (something i'm contiplating). also you could coat the back and edges and it'll keep small bits of styro from coming off normally associated with diy backgrounds.

here is the test piece which was submerged for a few weeks....

























i've been thinking of also making a floor for the tank, i could lay that in first then wedge the sides in which will hold it down......with the right amount of sand/plants it could look very natural, i'd like to run a minimal amount of sand to make mantainance easier.

i didn't get a chance to get the pvc for the new overflow, hopefully by next weekend, it'll work though just a matter of how big the inlet openings are, being the water level is controlled at the back like yours the opening could be as big as we want as long as we can retain the syphon, so maybe some slots on the side too.....


----------



## bell

whoops.....double post


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well I've actually got to call a glass guy tomorrow to find out the lead time on a mirror so 'm going to ask what he'd charge for drilling. Cost is an issue as it always is with a customer so I'm going to go with whatever's the cheapest. It might cost less to get a hole drilled than it would for the pvc??? We'll see....

thanks Mr. bell.... How's Mrs. bell? One in the oven yet?


----------



## bell

nothing in the oven LOL
we are actually planning a move south.....like really south (think florida) as we have both had it with ohio weather 
hopefully we'll be out of here by august, maybe sooner....that is the goal.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Cool, now I'll have a place to stay when I go down to fish for exotics! :lol:


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

> Cool, now I'll have a place to stay when I go down to fish for exotics!


 :lol:


----------



## bell

you'll be more than welcome, we'll have the space.......we'll also be fairly close to disney.....and it's 365 days of porsche usage


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ah, the real reason comes out!



> it's 365 days of porsche usage


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, no new updates.... except that now he wants to build a "pond" in one corner of the basement.... a pond with a glass front..... 
so a tank....










One question, I want to use a piece of glass from an old 55 on the front towards the top, so you'll be looking down into the tank... Get it? Would that be thick enough? 1/4" I think.... The viewing area would be 44x16"....


----------



## iceblue

I don't see where it would be a problem as long as the depth from the water surface to the bottom of the glass is the same as when it was a stand alone tank.

Sounds like this guys going to keep you busy right through winter. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Indeed, I'm home eating lunch then I'm going back to hang more drywall... ye ha...


----------



## 20 20

Busy = money... ye ha...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Got news this evening that his wife gave the OK for the building of the tank :thumb:

I'm going to frame it and move some outlets tomorrow afternoon... I'll take the camera...

Also got the wiring finished for the 150 so the lights turn on with a light switch now :thumb: Nothin' like user friendly 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, sorry it's been so long  Lots of decisions were being made by the homeowner and the end result is we're NOT building a tank. In fact I ordered a 240 gallon tank for him and we're swapping out the 150 for the 240 and puting the 150 on the wall next to it so when you view the two tanks they'll be in an "L" shape. The cool part is when you look in the 240 from the pool room side you'll be able to see down the whole distance of the 150. Here's a drawing to explain it a little further... I'll be going there either tonite or tomorrow so I'll take my camera... I promise!


----------



## jimmymac

*TheFishGuy*, Thanks for the link. I really want
to follow this one too for future reference when I convince 
my with that we really, really need a wall tank, lol.


----------



## Craigthor

for a DIY overlow check out monsterfishkeepers.com DIY section there is a 60+ pg sticky with excellent information and will only cost about $10 to make one or 2 of them

Craig


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, We're actually taking the 150 to get drilled today :lol: And the 240 came with holes drilled where I specified  So no need for the overflow any longer!

I'm glad someone responded to this because I was just getting things together to take out the door and saw this thread and grabbed the camera :lol:


----------



## Craigthor

TheFishGuy said:


> Well, We're actually taking the 150 to get drilled today :lol: And the 240 came with holes drilled where I specified  So no need for the overflow any longer!
> 
> I'm glad someone responded to this because I was just getting things together to take out the door and saw this thread and grabbed the camera :lol:


Well atleast check out JohnPTC 10000 gallon tank and SOS (Son of Sam) his 4-5 ft araipima


----------



## TheFishGuy

Craigthor said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, We're actually taking the 150 to get drilled today :lol: And the 240 came with holes drilled where I specified  So no need for the overflow any longer!
> 
> I'm glad someone responded to this because I was just getting things together to take out the door and saw this thread and grabbed the camera :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well atleast check out JohnPTC 10000 gallon tank and SOS (Son of Sam) his 4-5 ft araipima
Click to expand...

Why?

Anyway, here's the basic layout of his basement to give you an idea of where the tanks are:









Here's a view from behind the bar:









And from where the couch will be:









And from the pool table room:









I'll post pictures of the filtration tomorrow when it's all finished. I had him working on the UGJ's today:









I'm trying something new, well new to me.... I drilled 3, 1/8" holes in caps to make the jet heads:









What do you think?


----------



## under_control

I dig the holes int he caps. I'd never thought of that. Maybe less able to hide, but cleaner looking.

You could even angle the holes to get some effect of more angling. For instance two that would blow acrossed the subsrate and one angle to keep things suspended.

Is that a wood burning fireplace? I'm putting in a wood stove as we speak and I just love the... who cares about the environment..... JK...


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

Pool Ques and Glass. Fun :lol: Yeah, just make sure the pool table is out of range of the tanks glass. That could be a big mess someday :lol:


----------



## remarkosmoc

A couple of suggestions after looking at the pictures. First, I would remove/respace the 2x4's from the top curtain wall above the tank on the side that will have access panels to make the access panels wider. I know that is standard spacing, but it doesn't really give you much wiggle room when you or the owner needs to do maint and reach the bottom of the tank from that small opening. I can picture you trying to net a fish and not having the ability to move side to side. Second, assuming you are going to have cabinets/access panels top and bottom, I would put them on different sides. If you have upper cabinets then aquarium, then lower cabinets, it looks obtrusive (as mine did in my last house). If you have the upper cabinets on one side and the lower cabinets on the other it doesn't look so obtrusive. Of course, your cabinet work is probably much much nicer than my attempt was 

Lastly, I applaud you in helping out your friend. I'm a DIY guy, but not a carpenter by any means (IT systems analyst, pretty much the opposite of a carpenter). I'm almost done finishing my second basement (in wall tanks in both) and I couldn't have done them without the help and especially the advice of a couple of carpenter friends of mine.


----------



## 20 20

You've probably already thought of this, but if water gets between the 240 and the 150 you'll never be able to clean the glass. Are you planning on sealing that area so water/dust/dirt can't get in to spoil the view from the pool room through the 240 and throught the lenght of the 150?


----------



## TheFishGuy

under_control said:


> I dig the holes int he caps. I'd never thought of that. Maybe less able to hide, but cleaner looking.
> 
> You could even angle the holes to get some effect of more angling. For instance two that would blow acrossed the subsrate and one angle to keep things suspended.


Well... unfortunately they're all drilled already.... That and it's very hard to drill on an angle when you're holding a 3/4" cap :lol: I like my fingers.... 



tropheus duboisi breeder said:


> Pool Ques and Glass. Fun :lol: Yeah, just make sure the pool table is out of range of the tanks glass. That could be a big mess someday :lol:


Yeah.... well... what are ya gonna do? :lol: I think if the breaking take place towards the service room things will be fine  Hopefully... It had been suggested to use a piece of plexiglass over the tank while pool was being played.... might try that if he's willing to spend a little more $$$



tannable75 said:


> A couple of suggestions after looking at the pictures. First, I would remove/respace the 2x4's from the top curtain wall above the tank on the side that will have access panels to make the access panels wider. I know that is standard spacing, but it doesn't really give you much wiggle room when you or the owner needs to do maint and reach the bottom of the tank from that small opening. I can picture you trying to net a fish and not having the ability to move side to side. Second, assuming you are going to have cabinets/access panels top and bottom, I would put them on different sides. If you have upper cabinets then aquarium, then lower cabinets, it looks obtrusive (as mine did in my last house). If you have the upper cabinets on one side and the lower cabinets on the other it doesn't look so obtrusive. Of course, your cabinet work is probably much much nicer than my attempt was
> 
> Lastly, I applaud you in helping out your friend. I'm a DIY guy, but not a carpenter by any means (IT systems analyst, pretty much the opposite of a carpenter). I'm almost done finishing my second basement (in wall tanks in both) and I couldn't have done them without the help and especially the advice of a couple of carpenter friends of mine.


I appreciate you suggestions :thumb: BUT, they're not going to be "cabinet doors" the whole wall will look something like this, kind of like old world paneling, not cabinets  









Also, the openings at the top are 24"x16". And they line up exactly with the cross braces of the 240  so if it can't get through the opening it can't go in the tank  We were up on a ladder today and were able to reach the bottom without a problem, but we're both pretty big guys... someone a few inches shy of 6' would have trouble :lol: Any time you've got a tank in a wall or as a wall maint is always a pain in the rear... but you get used to it.... I've got three tanks in the wall :roll: It's fun let me tell ya :lol:



20 20 said:


> You've probably already thought of this, but if water gets between the 240 and the 150 you'll never be able to clean the glass. Are you planning on sealing that area so water/dust/dirt can't get in to spoil the view from the pool room through the 240 and throught the lenght of the 150?


Actually, because of the plasctic trim around the tanks there's about a 1/4" inbetween that a stir stick and a paper towel seems to fit :lol:

Now you guys are gonna be mad.... i forgot to take my camera today... the morning was the morning from #ell..... BUT good news, the water bridge is in and operational, and the tanks are up and running without a glitch    Of course I have no way to prove it so you'll have to trust me :lol:

Incidently............The water bridge was a P.I.T.A. to get full of water..... :? But it works now 

I'll remember my camera tomorrow, I'll shoot some video too. So be sure to turn up the volume whilst I explain all the goings on of the filter in it's raw form 8) DIY wet dry..... :thumb:


----------



## nick a

:lol: Looking forward to the video :thumb:


----------



## kingdave

Don't forget to bring the 10 gallon tank with you for the video shoot!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh man.... you guys are gonna be mad... Sorry, no pics or video  I'll try and remember tomorrow


----------



## TheFishGuy

So, apparently you are mad :lol: Sorry about that... I do have a video, but I keep calling the 240 "the 800" It's actually kind of funny... Sad, but funny... At any rate, go easy on me :lol:


----------



## bell

looks good, i love the notch in the 3" for the sump, that should aerate nicely


----------



## TheFishGuy

That kind of just came to me, and I think I'll be modifying my sump for the 240 and 265 when I plumb them together... It works really well...


----------



## TheeMon

thats great dude!! i like that filtration.... *** never seen anything like that b4


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, me neither :lol:


----------



## GLOCKMAN30

That's one small 800gal :lol: Great video and commentary :thumb:


----------



## Izzydawg

I think it's gonna look great, I wish we had a hands on neighbour like you....
I bet when this project is done, the beer will be tasting real good while you watch the fish settle in 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

GLOCKMAN30 said:


> That's one small 800gal :lol: Great video and commentary :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I figured I'd better post it instead of correcting it :lol:



Izzydawg said:


> I think it's gonna look great, I wish we had a hands on neighbour like you....
> I bet when this project is done, the beer will be tasting real good while you watch the fish settle in 8)


You bet!

I'll have some killer pics tomorrow. The pool table side is 95% complete. I'll be sure to take my camera tomorrow.... maybe :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I remembered it!!!

Here's some photos:

The wall:









And the wall with the access pannels removed:









Straight on:


















I'm uploading a video to you tube right now...


----------



## remarkosmoc

sweet


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's a video


----------



## Izzydawg

nice job man :thumb: You've been busy!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, the other side is gonna be killer 8)


----------



## plastic31

how long are you cycling it for ?

can not wait for it to be stocked and decorated.


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

Nice filtration setup


----------



## jimmymac

Very well done bro, very well done.


----------



## remarkosmoc

Sweet, I like how you can't tell the panels come out. Have you thought about an in-wall timer instead of a switch for the lights?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks guys, I don't see a need for a timer, as lights are for our viewing, the fish don't need them, plus there's a window down there for light.

As for cycling. We're just letting it run for a while and I'll keep his fish he gets here until he's ready. But when he's ready we'll do an instant cycle with my filter media and a few of my decorations. He's got well water...


----------



## Izzydawg

How is his well water? I was very lucky, my well water tested better than bottled water from the health board  The fish love it!
Were you able to cinvince him to get cichlids? If he's not decided to get cichlids, what was he going to put in there?
....can't wait to see pics of the finished project :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I Drank some of their water today. I thought it was good 

And yes, I think I convinced him to go with cichlids. But It's still up in the air. I really like the stock list we came up with for the two tanks. The ydo read along as I post on this thread so maybe if they read this they can enlighten us  All he's got to do is set up an email account with www.hotmail.com then join the site (hint hint)

As for pics... I took some of todays progress:

Drywall:


















Tape:


















Built ins:


----------



## Izzydawg

so sweet! I'm jealous  great stuff. Hmmmm, I really like how it fits the corner, makes for a cozy feeling :thumb: 
Almost time to break out the celebration beer :lol:


----------



## TheeMon

www.gmail.com has a far better emailing system and its free too


----------



## remarkosmoc

TheeMon said:


> www.gmail.com has a far better emailing system and its free too


off topic of fish, but have to toss in my 2 cents as a systems analyst....Read google's privacy policy when you sign up for their mail. It basically says they can keep the content of your mail, incoming and outgoing, FOREVER. After 180 days it is not a protected communication by law and they can use that data for marketing purposes. The way they can afford to give you unlimited storage is the use and sale of marketing information. If you want more details, http://www.gmail-is-too-creepy.com/. Ok, off my horse, lets talk fish again :thumb:


----------



## Neogenesis

I was just gonna add that. I wouldn't touch hotmail....their spam filtering is almost non-existent. Gmail on the other hand does a awesome job......I would highly recommend it.

That's a awesome looking setup as well.....

Neo


----------



## TheFishGuy

Is this Neo from MFK? If so, welcome :thumb: If not... oh well :lol:

And actually.... As long as he sets up an email to get notifications of posts does it really matter which one he uses?

I'm still debating if I'm gonna work today............ I've got to work all week end :?


----------



## remarkosmoc

Take the day off I'm trimming my basement this weekend (including the built in tank), I'm a little nervous about using the nailer so close to the glass as I've seen nails come out the side sometimes. However swinging a hammer that close to the tank makes me nervous too


----------



## TheFishGuy

Have the confidence that no matter what happens you can fix it. The best carpenters know how to fix their mistakes.

That and use shorter nails, take your time and mark where all the glass edges are.

What kind of wood are you trimming with?

Post some pics here, I don't care  I won't consider it hijacking...


----------



## remarkosmoc

The basement is just painted mdf trim. I was worried about it expanding on the tank trim, so I got oak trim and primed and painted it. A waste of oak I know, but better than it heaving!

Here's a couple pics, tank has been running for a few months now, I kind of did the tank first so I could sit and watch the fish when I took a break on the weekends.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh man, I wish you'd of asked first... Oak is horrible to work with and notorious for pushing nails wherever it wants to push them through the grain. Poplar is much more forgiving and is "paint grade" hardwood. Oak is grainy and a pain in the rear. (can you tell I hate working with oak?) :lol:

just try to make a consious effort to aim the nails away from anythin improtant. I'm sure you'll be fine :thumb:

Do you plan to make a sill in front of the tank?

I've got to go in for a few minutes to get a coat of mud on the walls and a coat or two of black paint on the trim for the bar.... but that's all I feel like doing :lol:


----------



## Neogenesis

TheFishGuy said:


> Is this Neo from MFK? If so, welcome :thumb: If not... oh well :lol:
> 
> And actually.... As long as he sets up an email to get notifications of posts does it really matter which one he uses?
> 
> I'm still debating if I'm gonna work today............ I've got to work all week end :?


I doubt I'm the same Neo you are thinking of....I just registered at MFK a few days ago. I've got plans for a large tank.....just have to convince the wife it's a good idea first :->

Neo


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Neo runs MFK... so yeah, that's not you... what size tank do you want to build?

I say just do it, it's better to beg for forgiveness then to ask for permission :lol:


----------



## Neogenesis

It would be in the vicinity of 16' x 24" x 24" . The wall where I want to put it borders the back room in the basement that has the hvac, sump, and water hookups in. So it's a ideal spot....but some of the Honey Do list needs to get finished first.

Neo


----------



## Izzydawg

:lol: I say just do it, it's better to beg for forgiveness then to ask for permission :lol: :lol: 
Haha, it's that way for me too :wink: 
Hubbie's trying to bump the big tank project till he gets a rental place put up above the shop  
I'll figure a way around it :thumb:


----------



## Izzydawg

how are things comming along anyway?
got anymore pics yet?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I haven't been there in a few days, but the walls are taped and painted. I might go tomorow and work on some trim, but won't be able to apply anything as it will be wet  I'll take a pic if I remember the camera


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

TheFishGuy said:


> I haven't been there in a few days, but the walls are taped and painted. I might go tomorow and work on some trim, but won't be able to apply anything as it will be wet  I'll take a pic if I remember the camera


Super glue it to your hand :lol:


----------



## Exodus1500

TheFishGuy said:


> I say just do it, it's better to beg for forgiveness then to ask for permission :lol:


I used to do that with my ex at our place "surprise there is a 90g tank in the study"... Ya.. she isn't around any more.... hahaha



TheFishGuy said:


> Oh man, I wish you'd of asked first... Oak is horrible to work with and notorious for pushing nails wherever it wants to push them through the grain. Poplar is much more forgiving and is "paint grade" hardwood. Oak is grainy and a pain in the rear. (can you tell I hate working with oak?) :lol:


My new dual level 125/45/45 stand is oak... should have it done this weekend :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Exodus1500 said:


> I used to do that with my ex at our place "surprise there is a 90g tank in the study"... Ya.. she isn't around any more.... hahaha


 :lol: Same fortune cam my way too! :lol:


----------



## Izzydawg

Can't wail to see the pics... opcorn:


----------



## Nathan43

looks great, I would love to put a tank in the wall one day. Maybe a custom plywood tank...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh.... You guys hate me yet? I'll try to remember tomorrow.... a camera is not high on my list of things to remember when I walk out the door to go to work every morning


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

:x


----------



## TheFishGuy

Wow! If that made you mad this is really gonna upset you....... I'm not sure when I'm going back either. We're supposed to be able to work all this week and next :lol: Which means I won't get a chance to get there :lol:

And.... The tanks are completely trimmed out now :lol: Oh I'm really rubbin it in now :lol:


----------



## truett

Well you do have to take care of the family, and if your wife is like mine she wants you out of the house so that she can get something done.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Very true.... I'm stoping there this morning.... I'll try and remember my camera......


----------



## Izzydawg

:dancing: opcorn:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I remembered the camera!!!!!!

Here you go folks:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I need to finish trimming out the inset boxes up top (which are all removeable along with the one all the way on the right on the bottom) and I need to get the ceiling done. Also, there's one inset box above each tank that doubles as a door for quick access to feed the fish :thumb:


----------



## GLOCKMAN30

very nice work and thanks for the update. :thumb:


----------



## Izzydawg

I sure like the look of the two tanks together,you can't even tell it's two tanks!8) :drooling: 
VERY nice job...were you able to convince him to get cichlids?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks for the kind words  I enjoy building tanks into walls, and talking people into cichlids 8)


----------



## Izzydawg

:lol: so you convinced him to get cichlids :thumb: . What kind he he thinking about?


----------



## Nathan43

Beautiful work, I am jealous


----------



## kingdave

Two questions:

1. What are the Rio pumps on the shelves going to be used for? I use Rio pumps, and I like them, but the reviews section on this site is full of bad reviews, which say they are noisy, yet I've never experienced mine being noisy (I own four of them, three 2100's and one 200).

2. What is the finish on the ceiling going to be?

Keep up the good work... want to come work on my basement next?


----------



## BigDaddyK

Way off topic but is your mitre saw a Hitachi 10FSH?? I have one and Love it!!! and.. nice job on the tank and such :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

The rios run the UGJ's in the tanks, I have them in my tanks and I think they're awesome!

The ceiling is a drop ceiling, it will be very close to the floor joists 

And the saw is a 10" compound dual bevel slide. Not sure of the #'s :thumb: It's a great saw. How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## Japtastic

Nice work!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you


----------



## BigDaddyK

I live up in Canada and purchased my saw when the $$ wasn't very strong... cost me $900 at that point.

More topic related. I have Rio's for UGJ's too. I work literally less that 2' away from mine and I can here my computer fan over the noise from the Rio and my Rena XP's. I'm a big fan of the Rio!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, I'm not sure why people have issues with the Rios, they're only 27 watts too....


----------



## Izzydawg

How are things comming along anyway? What's he decided to put in there? opcorn:


----------



## Exodus1500

TheFishGuy said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure why people have issues with the Rios, they're only 27 watts too....


I have two rio 2500's and they vibrate my floor like I have a cell phone on the floor next to me.


----------



## kingdave

Exodus1500 said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure why people have issues with the Rios, they're only 27 watts too....
> 
> 
> 
> I have two rio 2500's and they vibrate my floor like I have a cell phone on the floor next to me.
Click to expand...

I have a rio 2100 as a return pump in my sump and I placed a couple sponges under it to effectively dampen the vibrations.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I have concrete floors in the basement :lol:

And he's got blackbelts, synspilum, some geos, green and lemon severums, an EBJD and a few others I can't think of....

I did finish the entertainment center today, and I tested his water...... perfect :thumb: :fish:


----------



## Izzydawg

Hey, right on....so when are you comming up here to help me with my tank :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

As soon as you pay me to :lol:


----------



## Izzydawg

:lol:


----------



## Izzydawg

Hey, how's it goin'?
It's been a while, how's things goin'? What did he put in there?

opcorn:


----------



## mepeterser2451

i have to say this is really only the one ongoing diy post i regularly check. very cool stuff. just waitin for some time and money to start my own. you will post pics of the final outcome right??


----------



## P &amp; B Customs

Not bad FishGuy, looking good man. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry folks, it's been done for a few weeks now. When I get a chance to swing by there I'll take a few pics :thumb:


----------



## moto_master

Cool deal. We'll be waiting... opcorn:


----------



## redstallion02

Exodus1500 said:


> I have two rio 2500's and they vibrate my floor like I have a cell phone on the floor next to me.


I too am a huge fan of rio's all of mine have been silent except my sump and fixed that tonight.

I had the same problem on my sump for a rio. I actually used the bracket and suction cups that it came with tonight and it is completely silent now. Can't hear a thing.


----------



## pdandy88

3 years and no finished pics?


----------



## TheFishGuy

LOL You're kidding right? LOL I'll give em a call and see if I can come over to take pics... LOL

Jobs tend to wrap up fast and I move onto other projects...


----------



## pdandy88

Haha. It's all good. Sorry to dig up an old post. Beautiful job on the tank though.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Eh, it's a good excuse to go visit.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Have you seen these?


----------



## TheFishGuy




----------



## pdandy88

Yeah. I did see those. Very nice. Jw what it looks like now. With inhabitants and all.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, well, those shots were of the project 95% complete. He's keeping some gar in the 240 and I can't remember what in the 150...


----------

